# Polizei: 0900-Dienst zockt mit der Angst vor Vogelgrippe ab



## sascha (20 Februar 2006)

*Polizei: 0900-Dienst zockt mit der Angst vor Vogelgrippe ab*

Die Vogelgrippe in Deutschland beunruhigt die Menschen. Kein Grund für dubiose Abzocker, aus der Angst nicht auch noch Kapital zu schlagen: Das Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen warnt heute vor einem Dienst, der eine vermeintliche Notrufnummer in Sachen Vogelgrippe eingerichtet habe – über eine teure 0900-Nummer.

Die Ermittler machen keinen Hehl daraus, was sie von der Masche halten: „Offensichtlich meinen noch unbekannte Anbieter, mit der Angst von Bürgern im Zusammenhang mit der Vogelgrippe Geschäfte machen zu können“, sagte Detlef Ehrike von der Pressestelle des Landeskriminalamts. Und weiter: „Um die bekannte Notrufnummer 112 zu entlasten und damit für echte Notrufe freizuhalten“, sei, so die Täter, eine bundesweite „Vogelgrippe Notrufline“ eingerichtet worden. Als beworbene Nummer nannte das LKA die 09005/99-99-434. Die Kosten für die Verbindung würden dabei erst beim Anruf deutlich. Dort erklärt eine Bandansage: „Dieser Service wird nach dem Signalton mit 1,99 € pro Minute für Verbindungen aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom berechnet.“ Dem Landeskriminalamt zufolge wurden im Zusammenhang mit diesem „Angebot“ inzwischen polizeiliche Ermittlungen eingeleitet.

Dialerschutz.de hat sich das dubiose Angebot einmal näher angesehen. Genauer: Wir wollten es uns ansehen. Auf der vom LKA genannten Webseite, auf der die Nummer offenbar beworben wurde, waren am Abend keine Inhalte (mehr) hinterlegt. Die 09005-Nummer war zur gleichen Zeit zwar geschaltet und es wurden auch die Verbindungskosten von 1,99 Euro pro Minute angesagt; weitere Informationen oder Inhalte gab es dort allerdings nicht.

Ob die Täter angesichts der Ermittlungen einen Rückzieher machten, oder nun auf andere Weise ihr Glück versuchen, ist unbekannt. Klar ist nur eins: Das Geschäft mit der Angst läuft wohl auch weiterhin. Auf den verschiedensten Seiten im Internet wird mittlerweile mit dem Stichwort Vogelgrippe geworben – für die unterschiedlichsten Produkte. Vom Vogelgrippe-Shirt über Schnelltests und Medikamente bis hin zu Büchern und Schutzanzügen ist alles zu haben, was „mit Hilfe“ einer gefährlichen Seuche vermarktet werden kann. Ob man dieses Geschäft durch Käufe wirklich fördern sollte, muss letztlich jeder selber mit sich ausmachen.

Wer sich wegen der Vogelgrippe Sorgen macht, kann sich beim Bundesministerium für Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz zum Ortstarif unter Telefonnummer 018 88 / 529-4601 bis –4607 informieren.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=331


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2006)

> „Offensichtlich meinen noch unbekannte Anbieter, mit der Angst von Bürgern im Zusammenhang mit der Vogelgrippe Geschäfte machen zu können“, .....
> Als beworbene Nummer nannte das LKA die 09005/99-99-434.


Wieso unbekannt? Angeblich sind doch alle 0900 Nummern  unmittelbar registriert
und lassen sich hierüber abfragen
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

für die oben angegebene  Nummer ergibt sich dieses Ergebnis 


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 999943
> 
> ...



ist die  Nummer also  doch entgegen den Auflagen  der BNetzA "untervermietet" worden?

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

Dazu auch ein Artikel vorgestern in der hiesigen Tageszeitung,  die sich die Mühe gemacht hatte, sich mit dem Seitenbetreiber in Verbindung zu setzen:



> Unterdessen versuchen erste dubiose Geschäftsmacher aus der Verunsicherung und dem Informationsbedürfnis der Menschen Kapital zu schlagen. Das Landeskriminalamt (LKA) Niedersachsen warnte gestern vor Abzockereien mit einem unseriösen Vogelgrippe-Notruf. Seriöse Informationen gebe es dort nicht, allerdings würden pro Minute 1,99 Euro abkassiert.
> 
> Beworben wurde die teure Nummer auf der Internet-Seite w*w.vogel-grippe.tk - mit dem Hinweis "Nicht die 112 anrufen, da ansonsten Notrufe nicht mehr durchkommen", aber ohne den vorgeschriebenen Hinweis auf die Kosten.
> 
> Nachdem die Kriminalpolizei Konstanz, bei der eine Beschwerde eingegangen war, Ermittlungen wegen versuchten Betruges eingeleitet hatte, wurde die Internetseite im Lauf des Tages plötzlich abgeschaltet. Ein Testanruf brachte die HNA zum Betreiber des "Notrufs", einem Österreicher. Im Unrecht sehe er sich nicht, sagte er unserer Zeitung. Ein weiteres Telefonat mit der Kripo bewegte den Mann dann aber offenbar doch, auch seine 1,99-Euro-Nummer stillzulegen. Am Abend gab es dort nur die Besetzt-Meldung.



Das ging schnell, die Adresse vogelgrippe-tk hat sich nach dem Abschalten bereits gestern eine Rockband gesichert.


----------



## SEP (23 Februar 2006)

q098 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ging schnell, die Adresse vogelgrippe-tk hat sich nach dem Abschalten bereits gestern eine Rockband gesichert.


Och, echt? Kein "Engel"??


----------



## tuxedo (23 Februar 2006)

Eine Band?... Vielleicht spielt der ja auch Gitarre...obwohl...bei den Rechtschreibefehlern...wenn er sich auch so oft beim Musizieren vergreift...ich will gar nicht wissen wie das klingt.  Neee...also keine Gitarre...keine Band...Domain nicht gegrabbt.


----------



## sascha (26 Februar 2006)

*Update: Nummer abgeschaltet und Inkassoverbot erlassen*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat sehr schnell auf die Abzocke mit der vermeintlichen "Vogelgrippe-Hotline" reagiert. Die Nummer wurde von der Behörde abgeschaltet. Außerdem wurden Inkasso und Rechnungslegung rückwirkend ab 17. Februar verboten. Damit entsteht Verbrauchern, die auf die Masche hereingefallen sind, kein finanzieller Schaden. Sollten sie Kosten für Anwahlen über diese Nummer auf ihrer Telefonrechnung finden, können sie die Bezahlung mit Verweis auf die Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur verweigern.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=331


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Polizei: 0900-Dienst zockt mit der Angst vor Vogelgrippe ab*

Auf Wunsch der NummerX GmbH verlinke ich hier mal auf das Antispam-Forum:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=60454#post60454
Also Leute: fleissig bei NummerX beschweren und der Kasperkunde wird abgeklemmt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2007)

*AW: Polizei: 0900-Dienst zockt mit der Angst vor Vogelgrippe ab*



> Diensteanbieter:
> Nummer X - servicenummern
> online GmbH
> Leipziger Str. 42
> 04860 Torgau


sind auch diesmal wieder dabei: " Email vom VBWI" 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=190237#post190237
sind wohl etwas sorglos bei der Untervermietung


----------

